# Softjerk auf Meerforelle



## bertman (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo Boardies,

vielleicht ist das ja eine doofe Idee, aber vielleicht auch nicht.
Es geht um folgendes:
Ich fahre Anfang September nach Fünen und möchte nach möglichkeit eine Meerforelle fangen (Welch wunder ) )

Klar ist: Ich werde in der Dämmerung/Nachts angeln. Ich möchte mit es mit Spinnfischen an Diversen Stellen probieren. 
Jetzt zu meiner Überlgeung: Die Forellen sind Augenjäger und die Köderführung sollte nachts Flach sein. Daher frage ich mich, lohnt es sich, mit dunkeln(schwarzen) Softjerks auf Forellen zu angeln? Die Köderführung ist langsamer als mit dem Blinker/Wobbler, daher kann ich den Köder länger in der "Hot-Zone" führen. Und der Köder zeichnet sich besser gegen den Himmel ab. Auch die Wurfweite sollte kein so grosses Problem darstellen, da meine bisherigen Erfahrungen zeigen, dass die Forellen sehr dicht unter Land kommen.  
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass ich die Köder weedless riggen kann und somit weniger Hänger haben sollte.

Kommt das mit der langsamen Köderführung überhaupt hin? Oder stehen die Trutten eher auf schneller Köderführung? 

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen!?

Gruss Robert


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*

Moin Bertman #h
Wir hatten ja schon das "PN Vergnügen" 

Zu Deinem Vorhaben:

"Versuch macht kluch" 

Mit schwarz als Köderfarbe liegst Du schon richtig, allerdings würde ich schlicht und ergreifend nen schwarzen Blinker oder Wobbler nehmen, die Hängergefahr ist gering, wegen des üblichen recht hohen Einholtempos, mann kann sogar den Drilling gegen nen Einzelhaken tauschen und die Montage so noch "ungefährdeter" gestalten. #h


----------



## Der Pilot (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*

Ein quickstrip with surfacesound in dark colours after dawn könnte klappen. 
Mal im Ernst: Probiers einfach, denn die alten Methoden sind nicht Gesetz. Ohne Leute wie Dich wär die Angelei heute noch "Karpfen nur auf Mais und Kartoffeln und Zander, wenn überhaupt, mit Effzett."#h


----------



## bertman (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*

Hi ihr zwei,

ungefähr so hatte ich mir die Antworten schon vorgestellt 
Keiner weiß so ganz genaues. Aber sicher ist: Ich werds testen #6

@Steffen: Danke nochmal für die ausführlich P/Ns!

Gruss Robert


----------



## Borstenwurm (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*

Das mit den Softjerks auf Meerforelle ist gar keine so schlechte Idee.|bla:

Ich habe zwei meiner Popper (Rapala) schwarz lackiert und werde sie nächsten Sommer nachts an der Küste testen.#6


----------



## Fidde (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*

Hallo, warum müssen softjerks denn immer langsam geführt werden? Eine Forelle hab ich schon auf  einen lila Slug -Go gefangen. Allerdings war der als Beifänger montiert. Versucht hab ichs auch schon mit Gummisandaalen, da ich aber nicht sooo der Mefo Crack bin hat es noch nicht geklappt. Weedless funktioniert auch nicht bei jeder Fischart gleich gut. Saugt denn die Forelle ihre Beute auch ein? 
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## bertman (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*

Hallo,

das mit dem langsam führen frage ich mich auch. Allerdings könnte darin auch ein großer Vorteil liegen, wenn man die Fische lokalisiert haben sollte. Der Köder bleibt länger in der fängigen Zone! Sollte das Ganze klappen, hätte man auf jeden Fall eine möglichkeit entdeckt vel Geld zu sparen 

Popper klingen auch nicht so schlecht. Aufmerksamkeit wird man damit auf jeden Fall erregen - fragt sich nur: positive oder negativ |supergri

Gruss Robert


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*

Langsam führen halte ich generell für probematisch, ebenso wie eine Weedlessmontage. Grundsätzlich halte ich eine Softbaitmontage allerdings wirklich für erfolgversprechend.

Ich angel gerne unter Bedingungen, bei denen es schlicht nicht möglich ist Fische zu lokalisieren, weil Trübung und Welle das nicht erlauben.
Die Meerforelle ist zwar Augenjäger, aber ortet ihre Beute sicher auch schnell und zielgerichtet über ihre anderen Sinnesorgane. Bei starker Trübung fische ich Köder, die aktionsreicher sind, aber an der Einholgeschwindigkeit ändere ich kaum etwas, was dazu führt, das man sowieso keine Hänger hat.
Dass die Forelle sehr gut sieht, das ist für Kukö-Angler eher ein Nachteil. Der Köder sollte so schnell sein, dass dem Fisch keine Zeit bleibt, da lange hinterher zu schwimmen und sich die Sache zu betrachten, sondern - hopp oder flop - schnell und aggressiv reagieren muss. Eine langsame Köderführung führt zwar auch zu Fischkontakten, aber zu ganz wenigen Fängen.

Nachts eine Montage zu fischen, die zum einen gut sichtbar ist und zum anderen mächtig Radau im Wasser macht, das ist ganz sicher keine schlechte Idee, wobei Nachts die Wurfweite bei geeigneter Platzwahl kaum eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Spinncatch (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*

hallo, 
hab mich gerade angemeldet, und bin über deine anfrage gestolpert, meerforellen mit softjeks zu befischen. ich hatte mal so eine experimentelle phase, in der ich viel probiert habe, u.a. habe ich die kleinen "barsch killer" von balzer an einer spirolinomontage gefischt und eine wunderschöne steelheadforelle gefangen. das problem sehe ish am geringen gewicht, deshalb hab ich mich für einen spiroino entschieden, wobei ich auch schon mit kleinen ghost (kleine, aus glas bestehende gewichte, bis 20g) gefischt habe. diese halte ich allerdings für nachteilig, weil glas auf steinigem grund... naja, glas und stein passen halt nicht zusammen. aber es funktioniert!!! sonst einfach mal das "cranken" versuchen. durchaus  sehr erfolgreich beim barsch und hecht angeln. dabei einen größeren softjerk unbeschwert an einem größeren Dropshot haken montieren und ab damit. dabei verzichtet man alerdings auf größere wurfweiten, aber präsentiert durchaus eine fängige montage. also teste doch durchaus mal ein paar varianten. hast ja noch ein wenig zeit bis september. also viel spaß, halte dein vorhaben durchaus für erfolgreich. gruß spinncatch


----------



## Glªss|EYEs (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*

Ist ne interessante Sache...Damit man auf die richtige richtige Geschwindigkeit, Wurfweite und Lauftiefe kommt, müsste man wohl einen gut getarnten (möglichst klein und versteckt, glaub kaum das man damit ne Forelle hakt, da sie ja als Vervolgungsjägerin meist von hinten attackiert) Offsethaken mit kleinem Bellywheigt montieren. Dadurch läuft der Softjerk stabil und ist genügend beweglich. Um eine nennenswerte Bissaubeute zu haben, müsste man dazu noch einen möglichst kleinen Stinger-Drilling schön weit hinten montieren....  Die Dinger von Prologic z.B. lassen sich auch unbeschwert schon ordentlich werfen und haben echt nen sehensweten Lauf. Slug-Go und Co. machen bestimmt einen ordendlichen Sandaal klar.. Alles in allem kann ich mir das Soft-Jerk-Meerforellen-Ding schon gut vorstellen, allerdings müsste die Montage/das Anriggen schon ziemlich ausgetüftelt und durch gestestet sein damit sich Erfolg einstellt. Oder das ganze halt am Bombardah, wie schon durch Spinncatch gesagt.. Werde mich dem Thema mal intensiver in der Praxis widmen....


----------



## Fidde (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*



Glªss|EYEs schrieb:


> Wurfweite und Lauftiefe kommt, müsste man wohl einen gut getarnten (möglichst klein und versteckt, glaub kaum das man damit ne Forelle hakt, da sie ja als Vervolgungsjägerin meist von hinten attackiert) Offsethaken mit kleinem Bellywheigt montieren.......... müsste man dazu noch einen möglichst kleinen Stinger-Drilling schön weit hinten montieren.... allerdings müsste die Montage/das Anriggen schon ziemlich ausgetüftelt und durch gestestet sein damit sich Erfolg einstellt.
> 
> Hää? ein Bleikopf reicht doch föllig! Wenn ihr meint könnt ihr ja hinten noch einen Haken anschrauben aber wirklich nötig ist das glaube ich nur selten.
> Sowas z.B. http://www.leurres-peche.com/images/galerie/lipweight/lipweight.jpg


----------



## bertman (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*

Endlich nimmt das Ganze hier Fahrt auf :m

Danke erstmal für die vielen Postings.
Hab mir natürlich auch schon weitere Gedanken gemacht, und werde mal sehen, wie das mit den SJ läuft. Werd das erstmal auf BaFo testen und dann meine Schlüße ziehen. Ich denke auch eher, dass ein Schwanzdrilling unnötig ist, da der Köder a) sehr weich ist, und so nicht so schnell ausgespuckt wird (hoffe ich) und b) auch nicht sehr groß sein wird (Sommer -> kleinere Köder).

Auf das Gewicht kommt es in meinen Augen auch nicht an. In der Nacht kommen die Fische ja weit unter Land, also sollten 30m Wurfweite schon ausreichen!



sundvogel schrieb:


> ... wobei Nachts die Wurfweite bei geeigneter Platzwahl kaum eine Rolle spielt.



Schaut man sich übrigens mal eines der PB-Videos an, kann man sehen, dass die zwei auf Meerforelle schleppen und ihre Köder auch nur mit einem (Jig)Haken ausstatten! Trotzdem können sie Bisse verwerten! 

So weit erstmal,

Gruss Robert


----------



## Snapster (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*

@ Fidde
Bellywheigt's sind quasi unter dem Köder am Offset montiert, das ermöglicht ein besseres ausbalanciertes Gleiten! Während der Jigkopf mehr oder weniger stumpf nach vorne runter fällt... aaaaalso eher suboptimal beim Softjerken, denn hier soll der Köder möglichst zick zack hin und her usw gleiten...


Ach ja ich kann nur sagen es funktioniert!
Angst-Drilling ist überflüssig, solange der Offset richtig sitzt...
Gewicht mit oder ohne ist auch egal kommt bisschen aufs Wetter an... 


|wavey:
Tschö mit ö...


----------



## bertman (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*



Snapster schrieb:


> @ Fidde
> Bellywheigt's sind quasi unter dem Köder am Offset montiert, das ermöglicht ein besseres ausbalanciertes Gleiten! Während der Jigkopf mehr oder weniger stumpf nach vorne runter fällt... aaaaalso eher suboptimal beim Softjerken, denn hier soll der Köder möglichst zick zack hin und her usw gleiten...
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist ja schön 

Kannst du genaueres Berichten? Eventuell gar mit Foto? Zu welcher Jahreszeit hast du gefischt?

Gruss Robert


----------



## Fidde (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*

@Snapster
Was ein Bellywheigt ist weiss ich. Aber ob das mit offset haken und Weedless beim oberflächenangeln nötig ist?? Klar, warum einfach wenns denn auch kompliziert geht! So`n Sandaal Zappelt nun mal nicht dauernd von links nach rechts beim schwimmen. Mag aber durchaus Situationen geben wo das der Bringer ist.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*

Ich denke da schon länger drüber nach und habe auch schon eine sehr konkrete Idee. Wichtig ist das man das passende Gummi nimmt, dass heißt die Schwanzaktion sollte schon ein wegschwimmendes Fischchen imitieren, ohne dabei zu stark auszufallen. Der Köder muß schlank sein,... naja ich weiß schon was ich nehmen werde.

Ich werde sowas auch am Tage probieren. Erstens reichen 30m an ausgesuchten Plätzen auch dann und zweitens kann man sowas auch vom Belly fischen....


----------



## Reverend Mefo (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wichtig ist das man das passende Gummi nimmt, dass heißt die Schwanzaktion sollte schon ein wegschwimmendes Fischchen imitieren, ohne dabei zu stark auszufallen.



Auch wenn Du es darauf angelegt hast :q:

Für diesen literarisch hervorragenden Versuch ein lautes

TATÜÜÜTATAAA

Von Mir


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*

Vergiß es, dass ist eindeutig keine Sauerei.


----------



## Mefo23 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*

Hey, ich finde die Idee auch nicht schlecht...besonders weil die Köder schön günstig sind:q
habe auch schon Mefos mit nem Gr.2 Mepps Spinner von der 1. Sandbank aus gefangen. Müssen halt die Bedingungen besser werden, sodass die Fische dichter unter Land kommen.


----------



## robert07 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*

passt zum thema: fisch & fang 4/2008; mit jerk und jig auf meerforelle. vielleicht hast du ja die ausgabe oder einer deiner kollegen. die idee ist ja an sich nichts neues. die meisten angeln mit blech, weils am besten fliegt. würde es aber nur darum gehen, würden die fliegenfischer nix fangen. der autor benutzt u.a. folgende jerks: wildeye-sculpin, -goby, -mullet, -minnow, -anchovy und -hering von storm und die minnows von savage gear. der erfolg gibt ihn recht.
und wie heißt es so schön: probieren geht übers studieren.

"stillstand ist rückschritt"


----------



## bertman (3. März 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*

Hi Boardies,

hat keiner mehr Erfahrungen mit Softjerk auf MeFo? Oder hats gar schon jemand getestet?

Gruss Robert


----------



## Fidde (17. November 2009)

*AW: Softjerk auf Meerforelle*

Und? wie ist es ausgegangen?


----------

